# 10 Gallon - First Planted



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice start!
I'm always surprised when I see people from KY haha
BTW- that's not e. tenn, it looks like Lilaeopsis brasiliensis


----------



## iriskai (Jun 8, 2010)

And you're in Lexington as well! Any decent aquarium places locally? I seem to be missing all of them. I'm actually more than likely headed to Louisville to get the Threadfins.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Nope. The only good lfs that we ever had, Just Fish, closed down over a year ago. It's a shame because it was a great place and the people were friendly. As for plants and shrimp the best place is the swap & shop on here. That's where I get _all_ of my plants.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome to TPT!

Nice start!

Though I think you may need CO2 depending on the shape of your light fixture/bulb.


----------



## iriskai (Jun 8, 2010)

I can't post the link yet (5 post limit) but it's the Sun Light Desk Lamp from Lights of America. Model 1147TR.

I know absolutely nothing about CO2. What would be the most cost effective way to go about it if I were to start? College student budget.


----------



## choptop (Jun 27, 2010)

DIY co2 system water sugar and yeast in a 2 liter soda bottle take a piece of air tubing going into the tank


----------



## iriskai (Jun 8, 2010)

Rescaped today and picked up the Rainbows. Added a new piece of driftwood, Wisteria, Java moss and Java Fern on the driftwood, Water Lettuce (thrown in as an extra), four Iriatherina werneri and a yet unidentified blueish shrimp.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks great. A lot better without the cave


----------



## iriskai (Jun 8, 2010)

I never did like the cave. Space filler! I just needed to find a nice piece of wood that wasn't going to cost me $20. Went to a store today and the guy there ended up giving me the driftwood, Java Moss and Water Lettuce.  Can't complain there!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Which store did you go to?


----------



## iriskai (Jun 8, 2010)

Pets Galore in Louisville. The specialize in reptiles, not much in the way of fish. A friend and I went in so I could pick up the Threadfins at a different place and stopped by on the way back. Spent $6 on an albino cory (for her) and a good amount of Java Fern. The fella gave us 2 pieces of driftwood, Water Lettuce and the Java moss for free.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I'll have to check that place out next time I'm up there.


----------

